# Riders will no longer see their updated rating until after they’ve rated you, so you can feel...



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Wow seems like a good change. Curiously on mine though it does not mention that riders will not see their updated rating until they rate you. It only mentions that they will be asked to rate.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## br99992 (Aug 5, 2017)

Let’s see how long this one lasts...


----------



## hollowhollow (Aug 2, 2017)

hell yeah, now every condescending prick getting 1.


----------



## Chris1973 (Oct 9, 2017)

Does it make tipping easier now that the PAX is being forced to engage with the app previous to booking another ride?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

If true it will be a big move towards reducing retaliation ratings by pax.


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

Nice.
This may have an impact my rating rubric. Multiple stop requests likely to = 1-star.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

They are also seemingly disregarding bad ratings from passengers who always rate drivers poorly. That is huge because all of us have 1*'s from these people. All of us.

I have to give Uber credit for at least listening and trying here. The 180 days of change thing has helped the driver experience. I'm not too fond of the variable pricing crap but in-app tipping, long trip notifications, and these changes are nice.


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> They are also seemingly disregarding bad ratings from passengers who always rate drivers poorly. That is huge because all of us have 1*'s from these people. All of us.
> 
> I have to give Uber credit for at least listening and trying here. The 180 days of change thing has helped the driver experience. I'm not too fond of the variable pricing crap but in-app tipping, long trip notifications, and these changes are nice.


The removal of using DFs when heading to and from work is a big minus. The changes you listed cost Uber nothing, and ratings alteration benefits them as well.


----------



## hollowhollow (Aug 2, 2017)

well can riders go back request revise the rating if they find out getting a low rating?


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

hollowhollow said:


> well can riders go back request revise the rating if they find out getting a low rating?


Seems unlikely. I heard drivers could, but that changed. I've also heard stories of pax accidentally 1-staring drivers and not being able to correct it.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

hollowhollow said:


> well can riders go back request revise the rating if they find out getting a low rating?


Not anymore, they lost that ability shortly after we did


----------



## Rickshaw (Jun 30, 2017)

A really meaningful change from the 180 Days of Change! Thanks, Rachel, Aaron and Dara!

Some serious, honest rating from here on (while this lasts). Hope riders read this-

5 Stars: the only way you're assured a 5 star is when I receive a cash tip from you.

4 Stars: For the perfect or almost perfect passenger. This is the highest rating I'll give because I don't know you and your words don't mean much to me. So your promise to tip in the app means nothing to me.

3 Stars and lower: for all paxs not good enough to be rated 5 or 4 Stars.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

wicked said:


> How about tip protection. Forget ratings. Lol


Trogan.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

wicked said:


> How about tip protection. Forget ratings. Lol


It should be automatic 15% tip for 4 passengers .


----------



## Rickshaw (Jun 30, 2017)

unPat said:


> It should be automatic 15% tip for 4 passengers .


2 paxs: 10%
3 paxs: 15%
4 paxs: 20%
5paxs: get out


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

None of this matters one whit. Give me more pay. That's all I want.


----------



## ReyesMX6 (Dec 31, 2016)

touberornottouber said:


> They are also seemingly disregarding bad ratings from passengers who always rate drivers poorly. That is huge because all of us have 1*'s from these people. All of us.
> 
> I have to give Uber credit for at least listening and trying here. The 180 days of change thing has helped the driver experience. I'm not too fond of the variable pricing crap but in-app tipping, long trip notifications, and these changes are nice.


I already found this to be beneficial, my score jumped up 0.03 points overnight. Apparently the 1 star rating I got was from someone who always rated drivers low because it seems to have disappeared. So...how long till Lyft follows?


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> They are also seemingly disregarding bad ratings from passengers who always rate drivers poorly. That is huge because all of us have 1*'s from these people. All of us.
> 
> I have to give Uber credit for at least listening and trying here. The 180 days of change thing has helped the driver experience. I'm not too fond of the variable pricing crap but in-app tipping, long trip notifications, and these changes are nice.


Seems good on the surface. Time will tell if it is, or if ability to abuse and/or manipulate ratings by paxs still exist. That being said, seems like playing surface is now slightly tilted favoring drivers.....finally!



unPat said:


> It should be automatic 15% tip for 4 passengers .


Or at least an increase in per mile rate for 3 or more paxs. Say around 10%. That's reasonable right? Given the decrease in mpg for added weight. Still much room for improvement exists with Uber.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

ReyesMX6 said:


> I already found this to be beneficial, my score jumped up 0.03 points overnight. Apparently the 1 star rating I got was from someone who always rated drivers low because it seems to have disappeared. So...how long till Lyft follows?


It doesn't start until 12/1/17


----------



## ReyesMX6 (Dec 31, 2016)

AuxCordBoston said:


> It doesn't start until 12/1/17


Planned to be available in all cities by December, I don't see December 1 as the clear date it will start in the email I received. They also noted the changes might be noticed immediately. I'm pretty sure they are already processing these changes and they are giving themselves time to complete it.

Can you explain how my rating jumped up 0.03 points and I no longer have a 1-Star on my report? The number of rides I have completed has not changed magically overnight. Still the same total trips and number of 5-star ratings.


----------



## Johnydoo (Jul 25, 2017)

Funny, I was about to change my game bc of retaliation, I guess I will keep handing out those 1 stars (whenever deserved).


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

LA_Native said:


> The removal of using DFs when heading to and from work is a big minus. The changes you listed cost Uber nothing, and ratings alteration benefits them as well.


Costs Uber nothing and keeps drivers longer.

Travis always looked at drivers as a never ending supply. He thought he could keep throwing money at recruitment and hire, hire, hire.

The new guy realizes drivers are worth keeping around. Hopefully this will someday translate into paying drivers more.

Not likely but there is some hope.


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

A few days ago, I notice my rating online was higher than my rating on the app, despite logging off and on a few times. Last night the three 1-star ratings disappeared, and my rating went up. (I know exactly which rides each of them came from, as I complained for each one for reasons out of control of the driver).

Each of the 1-stars were submitted with no reasons given, and my assumption is the 1-stars went away due to no reason attached, and not my complaints (at the time).


----------



## Eber88 (Sep 3, 2017)

My rating went from a 4.71 to a 4.83 it's crazy how many pax were giving me 1 stars for no reason


----------



## Cvi (Jul 25, 2015)

Mista T said:


> If true it will be a big move towards reducing retaliation ratings by pax.


On the other hand, it will increase the likelihood of passengers NOT giving you 5 stars when they are not able to see that you gave them 5 stars.


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

I can't wait for the next paxhole who deserves a one star. I just wish I can see their face after they rate the driver, then seeing their updated rating plummet. Lol don't tell me which route to take when I will be driving the fastest route with the least potholes or stoplights. For .08 cents a minute I'm not going to sit at a bunch of stoplights or beat the hell out of my suspension.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

ReyesMX6 said:


> Planned to be available in all cities by December, I don't see December 1 as the clear date it will start in the email I received. They also noted the changes might be noticed immediately. I'm pretty sure they are already processing these changes and they are giving themselves time to complete it.
> 
> Can you explain how my rating jumped up 0.03 points and I no longer have a 1-Star on my report? The number of rides I have completed has not changed magically overnight. Still the same total trips and number of 5-star ratings.


My rating jumped from 4.83 to 4.88. I emailed Uber three times and each time they confirmed it is 4.88. They gave me a breakdown which I compared to the last breakdown I requested. So they are already making the changes.

11/16/17: 4.84

5 stars = 455

4 stars = 25

3 stars = 10

2 stars = 4

1 star = 6

____________________________________

11/23/17: 4.88

★★★★★ 463

★★★★ 23

★★★ 8

★★ 3

★ 3


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Eber88 said:


> My rating went from a 4.71 to a 4.83 it's crazy how many pax were giving me 1 stars for no reason


Oh no, there's a reason allright. Its' called Uber credit(s)!


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> Oh no, there's a reason allright. Its' called Uber credit(s)!


Scam artists... out there.


----------



## Mac Uber (Nov 22, 2017)

Coachman said:


> None of this matters one whit. Give me more pay. That's all I want.


Agreed. Keep the old ratings system. I don't see the benefit if Uber bugs the pax to rate you since there is no incentive for a higher rating for those well above the deactivation line (i.e. 4.8 vs. 4.9).

To have this included in the 180 days of (pocket) change is a joke. For most drivers, this will have no impact.


----------



## since05/16 (Jan 7, 2017)

Well I ate garlic and drove. 
My rating dropped like a bomb.
No more garlic for me.


----------



## Mac Uber (Nov 22, 2017)

since05/16 said:


> Well I ate garlic and drove.
> My rating dropped like a bomb.
> No more garlic for me.


Refried beans can plummet a rating too, especially on long trips....


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Mac Uber said:


> Refried beans can plummet a rating too, especially on long trips....


Gotta think twice about satisfying the late night Taco Bell munchies as well!
NOTE TO SELF: Drive with windows open


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

touberornottouber said:


> They are also seemingly disregarding bad ratings from passengers who always rate drivers poorly.


Who said that?


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Strange Fruit said:


> Who said that?


180 days of change says that. They will exclude ratings from riders who routinely given drivers low ratings. That explains my ratings jump.


----------



## NapsterSA (Apr 18, 2017)

In time, both rider and driver ratings may drop. With no fear of retaliation, drivers will enter more low rider ratings (I will!). Riders will tend enter low ratings if they perceive their drivers will rate them low. Good comms could solve this.


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

AuxCordBoston said:


> 180 days of change says that. They will exclude ratings from riders who routinely given drivers low ratings. That explains my ratings jump.


Oh. I don't read all the stuff. I only saw the older thing about excluding issues like "bad gps route".

I had a ratings jump too, earlier in the week. Went from 4.76 to .79. My 1 stars went from 1% to 0% while 5s went up 1%. Since then it's been toggling from .76 to .79 with the percentages switching back & forth too. Today it was .76 for an hour before going back to .79. I've only done abput 6 trips yest & today.

You know this is because of that new rule? They eliminated certain riders' ratings from my last 500? Im surprised Uber was that informative. They usually only say vague stuff leading one to 2or 3 possible conclusions.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Strange Fruit said:


> Oh. I don't read all the stuff. I only saw the older thing about excluding issues like "bad gps route".
> 
> I had a ratings jump too, earlier in the week. Went from 4.76 to .79. My 1 stars went from 1% to 0% while 5s went up 1%. Since then it's been toggling from .76 to .79 with the percentages switching back & forth too. Today it was .76 for an hour before going back to .79. I've only done abput 6 trips yest & today.
> 
> You know this is because of that new rule? They eliminated certain riders' ratings from my last 500? Im surprised Uber was that informative. They usually only say vague stuff leading one to 2or 3 possible conclusions.


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

So this is why a lot of trips ratings seem to be "disappearing." I keep getting a rated trip, then it'll disappear until my next rated trip. I've noticed both Lyft and Uber don't care as much about ratings as they did, will still send same emails but won't punish you for passengers just liking to give low ratings.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

biggest problem i see is you never know who gave you less then 5 *. or why ? i think we should at least see reason and if they didnt leave a reasonthen they should't be able to rate.


----------

